# Can't add a favorite in the Google maps app



## PC person

It simply says "Can't add this place" Some it has pics of, so maybe that is required to do so. I don't need a picture just the address


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

How are you typing the address in Google Maps? Do note that Google Maps may have it incorrect then what it is called locally.

For example, some places in the United States uses the geographic coordinates as the location. So N123W4567 Main Street may be known without a space locally, but to Google the actual address is N123 W4567 Main Street. Notice the added space.


----------



## zer0118

I don't know what you are referring to but you can add a star to the map by " dropping a pin" to do that you press your finger on the map until it shows a pin then tap it again, there should be a slide up screen (from bottom) and in that slide up screen tap the star symbol And a star will be put on the map. if you want to ever remove that star you select it again and tap the star symbol again turning it off and it will disappear


----------

